
IamA guy who bought a 22-building 'ghost town' over a year ago with a friend - quickthrower2
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fxejw4/iama_guy_who_bought_a_22building_ghost_town_over/
======
MrGilbert
I'd really love to see more pictures of the saloon with it's bullet holes and
bloodstains (according to the linked article in the AmA). I don't know why,
but I have a passion for "Lost places" \- especially if these places tell
stories.

Some years ago, I regularly drove the A7 in Germany (large Autobahn), and
while passing Hamburg, I always noticed the top of a church in what seemed to
be an industrial area. After a while, I decided to leave the Autobahn, and
drive to this place.

It belonged to a village called "Altenwerder"[0], which got turned into a
quarter in 1960, when plans were made to enlarge the harbour. People got
relocated in the 70s & 80s, and the last people left in 1998.

However, the church is still in service. And if you walk around the area, you
can still see traces of gateways, smaller roadways and so on. [1]

The cemetery isn't used any more, but has one pretty impressive gravestone.
[2]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altenwerder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altenwerder)

[1]:
[https://goo.gl/maps/mhYSQgp8sPsRr4yL8](https://goo.gl/maps/mhYSQgp8sPsRr4yL8)

[2]:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Sga_grab...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Sga_grab_engel.jpg)

